# Site Perpignan/Barcelona



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking for a site between Perpignan and Barcelona for a 2/3 weeks stay. Any recommendations appreciated


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ollie, Stayed at les Pins in Argeles Sur Mer late May into June using the ACSI discount card and really liked the site, pool etc. Easy walk into centre and a lovely area to look around. Unfortunately you will have to pay full price now. 

Site is not far from the Spanish border and we hired a car for a couple of days and had a very enjoyable trip down the coast. 

Best of luck, Gary


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Camping Bon Repos at santa suzanna...
On the beach, train line. 10 min walk with access into Barcelona and along the coast. Carrefour and aldi nearby.
Depends on when you are going, really busy in summer..
Ideal September onwards..


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

In France 20 miles south of Perpignan and 3 miles south of Argeles sur Mer I go to Les Criques de Porteils, ACSI 1718. Tiered with lots of sea views and private acess to beach. Walk or cycle to nearby towns.

In NE Spain it has to be Aquarius at Sant Pere Pescador, again at the beach. ACSI 2042.

Kenp


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ollie33 said:


> Looking for a site between Perpignan and Barcelona for a 2/3 weeks stay. Any recommendations appreciated


When you going, what type of site do you require, Busy / relaxed own beach, bar, great people.


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi 
we have stopped at La Nautique just off the Motorway at Narbonne then easy run down to Barcalona, on there you have your own shower room etc. Pete


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Steve and Elaine 

Thank you to you and others who have replied. All helpful as I will be looking for two or three sites to use. 

Quiet but not too quiet and near beach


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Almost anywhere close to the Spanish border in France is good. Whether up into the villages around Cerdanne where they do circle dancing in the streets or down on the coast. The border of Spain to Barcelona is not always advisable if using Aires (Dubious security record).
Alan


----------

